# Northerns ??



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have been looking at some Northerns on ebay, 332,335, and 336. I have noticed on the bottom of the tenders the lever for the reverser is missing. Some have the lever with two screws, some with bent over fingers in the screw holes and a lot with nothing there. What is missing on those without screws and lever? What are the bent over fingers?

Thanks Gary


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have seen pics of what you are calling bent over fingers. All my locos have the screws so I can't say what the difference is. I will watch this thread to see.

I have a 336 northern and just love it. They are impressive. Hope you find a good one.
They are expensive and don't seem to be coming down in price. You will pay for a nice one. I did not get a deal on mine, but every time I run it I think it was worth it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Let me try that again











Now the first pic shows. It was just a link. Sorry for double pic.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny you posted this topic about reverse unit mounting today. Mailman just came
and I got my 293. It has the bent fingers and the lever. My first. I suspect it is just a
different way to mount reverse unit to tender base. I think either would be fine.

Watch the ones with no lever or no screws or bent fingers. That could indicate reverse unit
is in boiler and if it has smoke it is in the tender (SIT). The lever then sticks out on top of boiler.
They might be fine but I have avoided those.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

The ones without the lever could be DC powered. I have a 334 Northern that's DC.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

PhoebeSnow said:


> The ones without the lever could be DC powered. I have a 334 Northern that's DC.


All of the 334DC. Northerns are marked with the DC. suffix and are all DC.They were made in 1950 only. I only mention this to avoid any confusion on the topic of Northerns that I'll try to answer in my response about the tender floors to yd328.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

yd328 said:


> I have been looking at some Northerns on ebay, 332,335, and 336. I have noticed on the bottom of the tenders the lever for the reverser is missing. Some have the lever with two screws, some with bent over fingers in the screw holes and a lot with nothing there. What is missing on those without screws and lever? What are the bent over fingers?
> 
> Thanks Gary


The only confusing Northern is the 332. Lets get the others out of the way first. The 335 is really K335. It is from 1952 only, the "K" denoted a knuckle coupler engine first offered in the same year. It is AC. only. It will have reverse in tender with a lever and smoke and choo choo in the boiler. All 336 Northerns are AC. only and equipped the same as the K335. Both have an Air Chime Whistle.  
Now the 332. There are 6 variations. What you are probably seeing on ebay are 332 AC. or DC. from 1948 or 1949. Early 332's from 46-47 are rare(46) and scarce(47). If it has no lever in the tender and 2 wires to the engine it's most likely DC. On the other hand if the lever is present in the tender it should be AC. A lever in the boiler would indicate reverse in boiler and should have a smoke and choo choo in the tender. It should also have a fill cap on the tender top and a rubber hose from the tender to the engine. These are scarce and don't generally come up for sale often. The tab vs. the screws holding the reverse in the tender was a production change. I hope I haven't confused you more. The seller should know what they have but if not ask before bidding. One more thing, some of the 332's are marked as 332AC or 332DC, although the 332DC. was uncatalogued in 1950.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

mopac said:


> My 336
> 
> View attachment 458788


Nice:smokin:


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I never thought of the DC other than the ones marked DC. All this info will help in the search. 

Gary


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

yd328 said:


> Nice:smokin:


Thanks yd328. It is pretty good condition.
I really like it. LOL. Don't like what I paid for it but it does
everything it should. And looks good doing it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Which one do you want?? 332AC..K335....336, big motor...sorry about the pictures, it's about 88 out right now, and the camera was in the house with AC.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW!!! 3 northerns. They look nice. You are willing to let one go?
yd328, try to work a deal with flyernut. You know it will be serviced and
a good runner. You know you won't be happy till you get one. The northern
bug has bitten. Bite the bullet and spend the money. I want another one but it will be a long
time before that happens. I have casino debt. LOL. Can't believe I lost. Imagine that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I killed off the dup picture.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Saw that John. Thanks. A link appeared and I reposted and then the link became a photo,

which is what I wanted.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> WOW!!! 3 northerns. They look nice. You are willing to let one go?
> yd328, try to work a deal with flyernut. You know it will be serviced and
> a good runner. You know you won't be happy till you get one. The northern
> bug has bitten. Bite the bullet and spend the money. I want another one but it will be a long
> time before that happens. I have casino debt. LOL. Can't believe I lost. Imagine that.


NO ONE gets my Northerns!!. Actually, I bought the set consisting of the 336 plus all the cars in EC right here on the for sale ads.. I paid $170 plus shipping for it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I didn't know. You asked, which one do you want. I think they are keepers.

That's a steal on the 336. I paid more than double that for my 336 and didn't get any cars with it.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, 
That's a nice line up. I would like two, one link coupler and one knuckle coupler. Unfortunately I'll have to settle for one  for now. 

Gary


----------

